

The Long Past of C - srl
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4304

======
seclorum
I'm truly happy to sill be being paid to write brand new C code, and its 2012.
Of course, its 2012, so C isn't the only language I write and work in, but it
is still a very strong contender in certain pro software industries, for good
reasons. It really doesn't take much effort to become a good C programmer,
fast, these days.

And all other language arguments aside, C is still pretty fun to code _any
application_ in, if you do it right. It is true of all languages, but 21st
Century C is uniquely appealing.

